# PLAN MY VACATION FOR ME



## surskitty (Apr 12, 2011)

Sometime this summer, I (and also Zhorken) intend on visiting someone!  Ideally not each other, because while we are friends, that has been done.  New people are _great_.

WHERE DO WE GO?  Quite a lot of the cost of going somewhere is room and board, so it would be infinitely preferable if you have somewhere in your house for us to stay.  If you don't ... well, I'll still consider it, but it's not too likely.

We have passports, so leaving the US or Canada is _not an issue_.  Plane tickets to, idk, Australia probably are, though.  Sorry, ultraviolet :<


----------



## Clover (Apr 12, 2011)

/huff.

have i mentioned yet how awesome your parents are

so amazingly jealous have a great time. >( :( /.-.\


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 12, 2011)

Not sure whether to expect any response here, but hey, no harm trying!



Tailskitty said:


> Sometime this summer, I (and also Zhorken) intend on visiting someone!  Ideally not each other, because while we are friends, that has been done.  New people are _great_.


It's been done three times, even!  And we've also both met opaltiger, H-land, and NWT.  So we've got people vouching for our not being Internet weirdos.  (Or, well, our not being the bad kind, at least.)



> WHERE DO WE GO?  Quite a lot of the cost of going somewhere is room and board, so it would be infinitely preferable if you have somewhere in your house for us to stay.  If you don't ... well, I'll still consider it, but it's not too likely.


Also if we don't already talk much, make sure you've got IM or can start hanging around #tcod sometimes or something—I'm fine with the prospect of going off to stay with someone I don't know too well yet, as long as I can _get_ to know you at least somewhat.



> We have passports, so leaving the US or Canada is _not an issue_.  Plane tickets to, idk, Australia probably are, though.  Sorry, ultraviolet :<


hahaha wow I don't remember where in Australia she lives but I looked at prices for several cities and yeahhhh I don't have $1500!  So Australia is out!



EDIT: Also we're aiming to go to the same place, so we're preferrably looking for someone who can host two people or two people around the same area who can each host one of us.

EDIT 2:


> <Riou> Zhorkinoone: Are we internet weirdos?
> <Zhorkinoone> Riou: we are internet, and we are pretty weird
> <Zhorkinoone> but we're not Internet Weirdos
> <clover> 'we are internet'
> <clover> ilu


(Riou being surskitty)


----------



## Ruby (Apr 12, 2011)

Zhorken said:


> And we've also both met opaltiger, H-land, and NWT.  So we've got people vouching for our not being Internet weirdos.


Internet weirdos vouching for internet weirdos...


----------



## octobr (Apr 12, 2011)

CLEARLY VERNETOWN.

THINGS YOU CAN DO:

NOTHING

actually there is chicago idek


----------



## surskitty (Apr 12, 2011)

Ruby said:


> Internet weirdos vouching for internet weirdos...


Vixie can also vouch for me!

That totally decreases the weirdo quota.


How does one give an opossum a pedicure?


----------



## H-land (Apr 12, 2011)

Although I still have yet to see
The feelings of my family,
I do believe that it would be
All right if you two stayed with me.
Although we have but one spare room,
We've many couches (more than two)
If you decided you would stay 
In Westerville. Although a way
From many things, and very hot in mid-July-
I'll be frank; I'm not sure why
You'd ever want to visit me
But if you wish it, it may be!

(This is, of course, assuming that we're talking a vacation some time in July or early August; I have school for about four weeks after today and my family's taking its own vacation some time in June.)
EDIT: Some time in May might also be okay, although my sister would still be in school, which might cause a few issues.


----------



## Adriane (Apr 12, 2011)

Tailsy said:


> Vixie can also vouch for me!
> 
> That totally decreases the weirdo quota.


I'm not a weirdo? I guess this is a good thing!



> How does one give an opossum a pedicure?


Ask your mother, she's an expert.


----------



## octobr (Apr 12, 2011)

VROOOOM said:


> CLEARLY VERNETOWN.
> 
> THINGS YOU CAN DO:
> 
> ...


YES CHICAGO. IN WHICH THERE ARE. MUSEUMS.

Also Mazon Creek is three hours away. 

oh wait _lol_ I'm annoying as fuck NVM


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya'll are weirdos. >:C


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 12, 2011)

When are you lot planning to go? If it's after 15th of July, I could probably arrange a Dutch TCoD meetup. I've got space. I live like an hour away from everything important in this country too (Amsterdam) and ridiculously close to any of the other big cities.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 12, 2011)

How about going to Puerto Rico?


----------



## Wargle (Apr 13, 2011)

Or New York and stay with me?

jk you guys wouldn't like it here. ((here as in with me, not New York itself))


----------



## surskitty (Apr 13, 2011)

@ H-land and Verne: Possibly!  Keeping you guys in mind.  Mainly H-land because while I love you, Verne, I don't think we can probably stand each other for extended lengths of time.  Though I could be wrong!  I do a lot less righteous fury offline.

@ Tarvos: It's a possibility?  But not very likely.  I'd quite like to meet up with you if someone in the UK or something invites us, though.





I liek Squirtles said:


> How about going to Puerto Rico?


I'd love to go to Puerto Rico at some point!  Unfortunately for this trip I'd really like to meet up with someone and, not to put too fine a point on it, we're almost twice your age.  It'd be weird.  If I'm ever down there for some reason and you're not eleven, I am okay with the idea of getting coffee or something, but ... yeah no.





Wargle said:


> Or New York and stay with me?
> 
> jk you guys wouldn't like it here. ((here as in with me, not New York itself))


No, thank you.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 13, 2011)

Tailsy said:
			
		

> Plane tickets to, idk, Australia probably are, though.  Sorry, ultraviolet :<


_oh I see how it is. _


			
				Zhorken said:
			
		

> hahaha wow I don't remember where in Australia she lives but I looked at  prices for several cities and yeahhhh I don't have $1500!  So Australia  is out!


I live in Perth, bored capital of the world. :o and yeah people wonder why coming to the London Expo is hard for me! I just don't have $1500 to throw around, you know?

also hahaha both of you would hate it here because it is a) hot (relatively to where you guys are from) and b) boring as fuck; if you're going to Australia, at least go to Sydney or someplace cool. Or, you know, Canberra's okay if you like museums.

Ummm since I haven't actually been anywhere outside Australia I have no idea where a good place to go is. Maybe you guys could go meet opal, Dannichu etc. for expo or something?


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh I see, _I thought you were coming to England_, backstabbing traitors. >:(


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 13, 2011)

GUYS

COME OVER HERE AND VISIT ME

No one ever visits me. ; ; You can totally stay in my house! DO ITTTT.


----------



## H-land (Apr 13, 2011)

Pathos said:


> GUYS
> 
> COME OVER HERE AND VISIT ME
> 
> No one ever visits me. ; ; You can totally stay in my house! DO ITTTT.


If you want visitors, you must not hide
The name of the place in which you reside.

In other news, my parents say
Your visiting would be okay.
Although I'll be gone June the Twelfth
Assuming I'm still in good health
When I get back nine days after that
There ought to be more folks at home than just cats.
(Although, Brigit, are we still on for July?
We've been planning that thing on the eighth for some time.)


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 13, 2011)

Zecora said:


> If you want visitors, you must not hide
> The name of the place in which you reside.
> 
> In other news, my parents say
> ...


Pretty sure they know where I live. :v


----------



## Ruby (Apr 13, 2011)

Zecora said:


> If you want visitors, you must not hide
> The name of the place in which you reside.
> 
> In other news, my parents say
> ...


How long does it take you to write these?  Because they're quite impressive.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 13, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> I live in Perth, bored capital of the world. :o


Oh!  In that case, apparently I'd need $2000.  Which is _definitely_ not happening.

Although if it could, apparently your winters are a good deal cooler than our summers.  Hell, apparently your _summers_ aren't too much warmer than our summers.  Don't know about the boring as fuck part, though.



opaltiger said:


> Oh I see, _I thought you were coming to England_, backstabbing traitors. >:(


England sounds cool!  But I'd need to conjure up a few hundred more dollars for that, so it'd have to happen closer to the end of the summer.  Definitely not next month when I gather everyone's convening.



Pathos said:


> GUYS
> 
> COME OVER HERE AND VISIT ME
> 
> No one ever visits me. ; ; You can totally stay in my house! DO ITTTT.


That would... actually be way cheaper than Australia, ahahahaha.  Though still over a thousand dollars.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 13, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> _oh I see how it is. _
> 
> I live in Perth, bored capital of the world. :o and yeah people wonder why coming to the London Expo is hard for me! I just don't have $1500 to throw around, you know?
> 
> ...


Actually, from some quick Wikipediaing, I would probably be fine with heat, even comparing summer to summer.  My area of Maryland fairly consistently hits 35 C and usually hovers around 100% humidity :(  It might get hotter where you are, but it's ... somewhat drier.  Zhorken's area's a bit cooler than mine, but not that significantly.

Doesn't matter, though, since who the hell has $1500+ to throw around?  :(


I decided against going to London Expo this year :(





opaltiger said:


> Oh I see, _I thought you were coming to England_, backstabbing traitors. >:(


I was going to, but I've had at least one doctor's appointment a week starting in late february and ending possibly beginning of may.  And that's a 'possibly'.  Sooooo maybe next time.





Pathos said:


> GUYS
> 
> COME OVER HERE AND VISIT ME
> 
> No one ever visits me. ; ; You can totally stay in my house! DO ITTTT.


But you're like ... in Israel.  :'(  Eh, possibly!





Zecora said:


> (Although, Brigit, are we still on for July?
> We've been planning that thing on the eighth for some time.)


I'm not sure!


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 13, 2011)

If for some reason you find yourself in Wales and not totally repelled by the idea of spending any length of time with me I could probably offer you a place to stay. Perhaps not a _bed_, but a place to stay, definitely. 

js.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 13, 2011)

Why do you hate NYC :(


----------



## surskitty (Apr 13, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Why do you hate NYC :(


Eh?


----------



## Wargle (Apr 13, 2011)

He is referring to my previous offer.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 13, 2011)

I've got nothing against NYC.  I'd just want to hang out with someone I know vaguely well and like.


----------



## Ruby (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been on TCoD for nearly seven years and I can recall how much of a far-off dream it used to be that TCoDians would meet up like this.  Now it happens all the time.  But even having met Danni and opal myself, I'm still not really used to it.  I'm not sure why.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 14, 2011)

My, my, I must say it is quite wonderful to note such cohesion amongst the forum [is still relatively new to the factor of being quite active]. I would offer my own services but I am still quite sadly within the shadows and the absolute middle of a rather cold northern forest is not the greatest location for enjoyment so as such I shall simply wish those partaking to hold the best of times and excellency together.



Ruby said:


> But even having met Danni and opal myself, I'm still not really used to it.  I'm not sure why.


Perhaps you good folk were not able to consume gratuitous and large enough amounts of tea and cod?


----------



## Jason-Kun (Apr 19, 2011)

Come to Georgia. I can't house you but I'm sure you can find a pretty cheap hotel and we can hang out.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd probably be able to host you two if you wanted, although where I'll be depends on when you plan on traveling. The options are Boston or Detroit, one of which has significantly more entertainment options and the other of which is kind-of-but-not-really close to H-Land.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 19, 2011)

Negrek said:


> I'd probably be able to host you two if you wanted, although where I'll be depends on when you plan on traveling. The options are Boston or Detroit, one of which has significantly more entertainment options and the other of which is kind-of-but-not-really close to H-Land.


Detroit is a seven hour drive from the both of us.  :(


----------



## Negrek (Apr 20, 2011)

Saint Walker said:


> Detroit is a seven hour drive from the both of us.  :(


I thought you lived in Akron. 0_o Google Maps says that's 3.5 hours from me, which sounds about right going by when I see signs for it on the highway. I'm not sure how you could be anywhere in Ohio and seven hours away from Detroit, considering that it only takes me 5.5-6 hours to get to school from home, and that entails going all the way through the northern part of Ohio and out the eastern end, then well into Pennsylvania.

Unless of course my memory and your location lie and you're not actually in Ohio.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 20, 2011)

Negrek said:


> I thought you lived in Akron. 0_o Google Maps says that's 3.5 hours from me, which sounds about right going by when I see signs for it on the highway. I'm not sure how you could be anywhere in Ohio and seven hours away from Detroit, considering that it only takes me 5.5-6 hours to get to school from home, and that entails going all the way through the northern part of Ohio and out the eastern end, then well into Pennsylvania.
> 
> Unless of course my memory and your location lie and you're not actually in Ohio.


I'm actually a bit closer to Warren/Youngstown, and my parents totally lied to me when I was begging them to go to the Gorillaz concert back in November.  Sorry.


----------



## H-land (Apr 20, 2011)

From my home to here 
(At which point Walker's very near)
Would take two hours, or maybe three
(More so the latter if you get hungry).
In any case, I would still tend to say
That if I visit for a day
Any place from home by car
Sandusky is about as far
As I would ever want to go
Because driving just feels so slow
With endless fields of soy and corn.
It feels so dull and so forlorn.

But then, mind you, I'd be okay,
If we had gone the other way,
To visit Cinci, or Kings Mills
(Although Sandusky trumps for thrills).
But in Ohio, it would seem
Amusement parks (with or sans- theme)
Are all there really are to see
(Or so it really seems to me.)

But then again, it might just be
That I don't know the sights to see.
I must admit, I've never been
To Cincinnati, or Cleveland.
They both might have some nice museums,
but if they do, I've yet to see them.

[Oh, yes; Ruby, it would seem
That typing up this verbose ream
Has et my time: It did devour
Somewhere around half an hour.
It was pretty easy, though,
If only because I do know
That I must wait to go to lunch,
And though there's homework I should crunch,
I would much rather sit and write
That sit in read in morning's light.]


----------



## Lili (Apr 20, 2011)

You should come to California, maybe the Bay Area or Sacramento.  There's not much to do in Sac, but you guys can see me  :3


----------



## surskitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Negrek said:


> I'd probably be able to host you two if you wanted, although where I'll be depends on when you plan on traveling. The options are Boston or Detroit, one of which has significantly more entertainment options and the other of which is kind-of-but-not-really close to H-Land.


That sounds pretty awesome \o/  Particularly since I at least (I don't know who else plans to come offhand) will see H-land around 8 July anyway to see Play! or possibly Distant Worlds; I never remember which one's done which year.  Eh, either way, National Symphony Orchestra doing video game musics.  Fuck yeah, party @ my house.  Again.

I dunno about Zhorken, but Boston sounds a lot cooler to me ....  My mom goes up to Boston to see her friends sometimes and she reliably has a good time hanging around Boston doing stuff even if she's not currently with her friends.





Lili said:


> You should come to California, maybe the Bay Area or Sacramento.  There's not much to do in Sac, but you guys can see me  :3


Your parents probably have Opinions about the idea of two 19-year-olds you met on the internet staying at your house.  :|b  I don't know you very well, and even if I suddenly talked to you ALL THE TIME for the next few months, it'd not be enough for couch-crashing to not be Pretty Weird.  Sorry.  If I'm in the area for some reason at some point (staying anywhere in California's pretty expensive, so it's not very likely), then maybe we could hang out for an afternoon, but.  Yeah.  No.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 20, 2011)

Aside from the problems with affording England that you guys have already pointed out, I don't know where _I'll_ be living this summer (or, thinking about it, where I'l be living for the rest of my life post-June), so I can't offer anyone a place to stay. 

But if you do somehow end up in the UK, I'd definitely like to meet up!


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 22, 2011)

Negrek said:


> I'd probably be able to host you two if you wanted, although where I'll be depends on when you plan on traveling. The options are Boston or Detroit, one of which has significantly more entertainment options and the other of which is kind-of-but-not-really close to H-Land.


Oh hey yeah I'd definitely be interested in meeting you. /o/  And yeah Boston definitely sounds cooler than Detroit!  I've been there before, and it was definitely interesting, but it was years ago and I'd definitely like to go there again.


----------



## Espeon (Apr 22, 2011)

This is just to spite my inability to afford visiting you, isn't it? >:[

Well, come some time in the next whenever I have money, I will go to your house and make sure you're very well visited!


----------



## Negrek (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry for late. I should be able to be around Boston anytime from late June through the end of July.

The only issue is that the amenities in our house there aren't great. I don't know if there will be beds for you (there would most likely be only one, if any), so you'd need to sleep on air mattresses. There probably won't be air conditioning. There's a slight possibility that there won't be internet access, either, but there should be.

Of course, the point would be to go into the city and not be slumming around the house all day, but you should know that you won't be staying in the lap of luxury either. Also, we're trying to sell that house, so there is the potential for you to suddenly and at the last minute not be able to stay there since it would no longer belong to us. However, it's been on the market for nine months already and there's nothing to indicate that it should move anytime soon, so I think the risk of that happening is reasonably low.

If that still sounds like something you want to do, then let me know more specifically when you would be interested in coming, about how long you would want to stay, and the kinds of things you would be interested in doing so we can start making more concrete plans.


----------

